# Bourbon Glaze



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2014)

I make this Bourbon Glaze that's pretty darn good

By itself, it's not that great

BUT......

Use it on chicken, pork chops or salmon

Use it as a dipping sauce for fruit 

Pour it on top your ice cream for an "Adult Sundae"

Enjoy!

Todd
 













IMG_2709[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 6, 2014





   













IMG_2710[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 6, 2014


















IMG_2301[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 6, 2014






*BOURBON GLAZE*

3/4 cup bourbon or whiskey

1 cup brown sugar

1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

2-3 tbsp lemon juice

1 tbsp apple cider vinegar

1 tbsp honey

2 tsp coarse sea salt

¼ tsp ground pepper

1 tsp garlic

1/2 tsp ground mustard

Makes about 1 cup of glaze

Combine the bourbon, sugar, salt, garlic, pepper, mustard, honey, vinegar, lemon juice and Worcestershire in a small saucepan and whisk. Heat over medium heat for 8-10 minutes. Reduce to low heat and let simmer for 20 minutes, or until mixture reduces by about half. Pour thru fine strainer into a bowl, to remove any solids.  The glaze will thicken a bit as it cools to room temperature.

Brush the bourbon glaze on fish or chicken.  Add as much or as little as you would like.  Feel free to use it as a dipping sauce too. It can be stored in the fridge for a week or two – just allow it to come to room temperature (or slightly warm it) before using.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 7, 2014)

That sounds tasty! Thanks for sharing. I will give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

